

Launched my startup into beta - wish me luck - AmberShah
http://www.codeanthem.com/blog/2010/07/how-code-anthem-works/

======
troygoode
So... CodeAnthem : BrainBench :: StackOverflow : ExpertSexChange?

I signed up for beta; cool concept! I'm interested to see how well it works in
practice.

~~~
AmberShah
Yes! That's a good analogy. Thanks

------
pkc
Good Luck. I like the concept and waiting for other programming language
support.

------
gdltec
Good luck!

~~~
AmberShah
Thanks guys

------
robertg
good luck

